# Lounge > Forum Games >  >  Name a Song with a person's name in it

## Cuchculan

I think the Colour song game has been played to death. Lot of repeats. This can be just as good. Can be a Man's name or a woman's name. First name only. Will give an example for both sexes. 

Dear John - Status Quo

Whole Lot of Rosie - AC / DC

----------


## 1

Adelaide-Anberlin

----------


## InvisibleGuy



----------


## Cuchculan

John Jones - Madness

----------


## 1

Black Betty-Ram Jam

----------


## Cuchculan

Gloria - U2

----------


## 1

Angelica- Slaves

----------


## Cuchculan

Sara - Fleetwood Mac

----------


## 1

Belle- Al Green

----------


## Cuchculan

Me and Bobby McGhee - Janis Joplin

----------


## 1

A Letter to Elise - The Cure

----------


## sweetful

If You Seek Amy - Britney Spears

----------


## 1

Carole Ann- Excalibur

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Angie - The Rolling Stones

----------


## 1

Cassie- Flyleaf

----------


## fetisha



----------


## fetisha

darling nikki-prince

----------


## fetisha



----------


## InvisibleGuy

Layla - Eric Clapton

----------


## 1

Aunt Lisa- Mastodon

----------


## Cuchculan

Billy Jean - Michael Jackson

----------


## 1

Angela- Bob James

----------


## Cuchculan

Sarah - Thin Lizzy

----------


## 1

Bloody Mary- Lady Gaga

----------


## Cuchculan

Cathy's Clown - Everly Brothers

----------


## 1

Mary- Scissor Sisters

----------


## Cuchculan

Poor Jenny - The Everly Brothers

----------


## 1

Billie Jean- Michael Jackson

----------


## Cuchculan

Maria - Blondie

----------


## 1

Amy- Green Day

----------


## Cuchculan

Alison - Elvis Costello

----------


## 1

Isadore- Incubus

----------


## Cuchculan

Angie - Rolling Stones

----------


## 1

Claudie- Status Quo

----------


## Cuchculan

Blue Jean Bopp - Gene Vincent

----------


## 1

Gloria- Magic!

----------


## Cuchculan

Gloria - The Doors

----------


## 1

Alice- Moby

----------


## Cuchculan

Cindy - Small Faces

----------


## 1

Diana- One Direction

----------


## Cuchculan

Joanna - Kool and the Gang

----------


## 1

Athena- The Who

----------


## Cornholio

Me and Julio Down by the Schoolyard - Paul Simon

Sent from under your bed

----------


## 1

Bobby's Song- The Aliens

----------


## Cornholio

Sheena is a Punk Rocker - The Ramones

Sent from under your bed

----------


## Cuchculan

Denis - Blondie

----------


## Cornholio

My Sharona - The Knack

Sent from under your bed

----------


## Cuchculan

Lola - The Kinks

----------


## 1

Alec Eiffel- Pixies

----------


## Cornholio

Adam's Song - Blink 182

Sent from under your bed

----------


## 1

Isobel-Bjork

----------


## Cuchculan

Daniel - Elton John

----------


## 1

Hey Ashley- DEC3

----------


## Cuchculan

Patricia the Stripper - Chris De Burgh

----------


## 1

Celeste- Donovan

----------


## Cuchculan

Johnny be Good - Chuck Berry

----------


## 1

Julia- The Beatles

----------


## Cuchculan

Long Tall Sally - Little Richard

----------


## 1

Bambi- Prince

----------


## Cuchculan

Take a message to Mary - The Everly Brothers

----------


## Otherside

Arabella - Artic Monkeys 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

----------


## Cuchculan

The killing of Georgie - Rod Stewart

----------


## Otherside

Alejandro - Lady Gaga 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

----------


## Cuchculan

Claudette - The Everly Brothers

----------


## 1

Genevieve-Sugarland

----------


## Cuchculan

Layla - Eric Clapton

----------


## 1

Joanna- Grey Delisle

----------


## Cuchculan

So long Marianne - Leonard Cohen

----------


## 1

Lyla- Oasis

----------


## Cuchculan

Christine - Siouxsie and the Banshees

----------


## 1

Dear Rosemary- Foo Fighters

----------


## Cuchculan

Michelle - Beatles

----------


## 1

Judith- A Perfect Circle

----------


## Cornholio

Alicia Quays - Jamie T

Sent from under your bed

----------


## 1

Karen- The National

----------


## Cornholio

My Name is Jonas - Weezer

Sent from under your bed

----------


## 1

Lucy- Skillet

----------


## sweetful

Gabby - The Internet

----------


## Cuchculan

Dear Prudence - The Beatles

----------


## 1

Holyanna- Toto

----------


## Cuchculan

Lucy in the sky with diamonds - Beatles

----------


## 1

Geraldine- Glasvegas

----------


## Cuchculan

Hey Jude - Beatles

----------


## 1

Jane Doe- Never Shout Never

----------


## fetisha

jane says- janes addiction

----------


## fetisha

ajenadro- lady gaga

----------


## 1

Lucy- Skillet

----------


## Cuchculan

Claire - Gilbert O Sullivan

----------


## 1

Mother Mary- UFO

----------


## Cuchculan

Almost Lucy - Al Stewart

----------


## 1

Luanne- Foreigner

----------


## Cuchculan

Martha's Harbour - All About Eve

----------


## 1

Jenny- The Click Five

----------


## Cuchculan

Scarlet - U2 ( Is a name and a colour )

----------


## 1

Carrie- Shiny Toy Guns

----------


## Cuchculan

Almaz - Randy Crawford

----------


## 1

Lola Montez- Volbeat

----------


## Cuchculan

Jack and Diane - John Cougar Meloncamp

----------


## 1

Lucy- Skillet

----------


## Cuchculan

Beth - Kiss

----------


## 1

Waltzing Matilda- Traditional

----------


## Cuchculan

Long Tall Sally - Little Richard

----------


## 1

Doreen- Old 97's

----------


## Cuchculan

Dianne - Fleetwood Mac

----------


## 1

Delilah- Queen

----------


## Cuchculan

Goodbye Marianne - Leonard Cohen

----------


## 1

Lady Jane- The Rolling Stones

----------


## Cuchculan

What's the frequency Kennith - REM

----------


## 1

Jeanny- Falco

----------


## Cuchculan

Lay Down Sally - Eric Clapton

----------


## 1

Hey Sandy- Polaris

----------


## Cuchculan

Sandy - John Travolta ( From Grease )

----------


## 1

Zoe Jane- Staind

----------


## sweetful

Charlene - Anthony Hamilton

----------


## 1

Magnolia- Hoobastank

----------


## Cuchculan

Mandy - Jonas Brothers

----------


## 1

Meet Virginia- Train

----------


## Cuchculan

Proud Mary - Credence clearwater Revival

----------


## 1

Sadie- Alkaline Trio

----------


## Cuchculan

Billy don't be a hero - Paperlace

----------


## Otherside

Moves Like Jagger - Maroon 5

----------


## 1

Angry Johnny- Poe

----------


## Cuchculan

Candy - LL Kool J

----------


## 1

Jennifer Juniper - Donovan

----------


## Cuchculan

Oh Carol - Neil Sedaka

----------


## 1

Helena- Misfits

----------


## Cuchculan

Jane Doe - Never shout Never

----------


## 1

Jack And Jill-Raydio

----------


## Cuchculan

Hey there Delilah - Plain White T's,

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Angie - The Rolling Stones

----------


## Cuchculan

John Jones - Madness

----------


## 1

Athena- The Who

----------


## Cuchculan

Dear John - Status Quo

----------


## 1

Madalaine- Winger

----------


## Cuchculan

Bobby's song - the Aliens

----------


## 1

Angela- Bob James

----------


## Cuchculan

Good Night Elizabeth - Counting Crows

----------


## 1

Aunt Lisa- Mastodon

----------


## Cuchculan

Marie, Marie - Shaken Stevens

----------


## 1

My Name is Jonas - Weezer

----------


## Cuchculan

Bobby McGhee - Janis Joplin

----------


## 1

Gabby - The Internet

----------


## Cuchculan

Rosanna - Toto

----------


## 1

Isadore- Incubus

----------


## Cuchculan

Alison's starting to happen - The Lemonheads

----------


## 1

Lucy- Skillet

----------


## Cuchculan

James Connolly - Wolfe Tones

----------


## 1

Joey- Sugarland

----------


## Cuchculan

Mandy - Barry Manilow

----------


## 1

Angelica- Slaves

----------


## Cuchculan

Julia - The Beatles

----------


## 1

Lucy- Skillet

----------


## Cuchculan

Tommy Gun - The Clash

----------


## 1

Isadore- Incubus

----------


## Cuchculan

Rhianna - Fleetwood Mac

----------


## 1

Martha's Harbour - All About Eve

----------


## Cuchculan

Isabel - Frank Turner

----------


## 1

Denis - Blondie

----------


## Cuchculan

Arthur's song - Christopher Cross

----------


## 1

Celeste- Donovan

----------


## Cuchculan

Amanda - Boston

----------


## 1

Amy- Green Day

----------


## Cuchculan

Irish - the Goo Goo Girls

----------


## 1

Take a message to Mary - The Everly Brothers

----------


## Cuchculan

Roxanne - The Police

----------


## 1

Bobby's Song- The Aliens

----------


## Cuchculan

Proud Mary - Credence Clearwater Revival

----------


## 1

Arabella - Artic Monkeys

----------


## Cuchculan

Luka - Suzanne Vega

----------


## 1

Aunt Lisa- Mastodon

----------


## Cuchculan

I ain't gonna work on Maggie's farm no more - Bob Dylan

----------


## 1

What's the frequency Kennith - REM

----------


## Cuchculan

Dear John - Status Quo

----------


## 1

Mary- Scissor Sisters

----------


## Cuchculan

When Smokey Sings - ABC

----------


## 1

Meet Virginia- Train

----------


## Cuchculan

Stand down Margaret - The Beat

----------


## 1

Alejandro - Lady Gaga

----------


## Cuchculan

Harry's place - Bruce Springsteen

----------


## Otherside

Dani California - Red Hot Chilli Peppers

----------


## Cuchculan

Pearl's Cafe - The Specials

----------


## 1

Bobby's Song- The Aliens

----------


## Cuchculan

Candy Shop - 50 Cent

----------


## 1

Angry Johnny- Poe

----------


## Cuchculan

Angel - Jack Johnson

----------


## 1

A Letter to Elise - The Cure

----------


## Cuchculan

Donna - Richie Valens

----------


## 1

Sarah - Thin Lizzy

----------


## Cuchculan

Ben - Michael Jackson

----------


## 1

Peg- Steely Dan

----------


## Cuchculan

Alice's Restaurant - Arlo Guthrie

----------


## 1

Lola Montez- Volbeat

----------


## Cuchculan

Amy - Goodie Mob

----------


## 1

Polly- Nirvana

----------


## Cuchculan

Alice - Moby

----------


## 1

Diana- One Direction

----------


## Otherside

Worried About Ray - The Hoosiers 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

----------


## 1

Caroline- Amine

----------


## Cuchculan

Gracie - Ben Folds

----------


## 1

Ophelia- The Lumineers

----------


## Cuchculan

Annie's song - John Denver

----------


## 1

Simone- GoldFrapp

----------


## Cuchculan

Margie - Chris Jasper

----------


## 1

Adams Apple- Aerosmith

----------


## Cuchculan

My Fiend Stan - Slade

----------


## 1

Allison- Pixies

----------


## Cuchculan

Angela - Jarvis Cocker

----------


## 1

Adeline- Alt-J

----------


## Cuchculan

Jay Z Blue - Jay Z

----------


## 1

Hey Sandy- Polaris

----------


## Cuchculan

Gordon is a Moron - Jilter John

----------


## 1

Lorelei- Styx

----------


## Cuchculan

Fernando - Abba

----------


## 1

Jeanny- Falco

----------


## Cuchculan

Billy don't be a hero - Paperlace

----------


## 1

Joan Of Arc- OMD

----------


## Cuchculan

Colleen - The Heavy

----------


## 1

Louie Louie- The Kingsmen

----------


## Otherside

Eleanor Rigby - The Beetles

----------


## Cuchculan

Emily - Mika

----------


## 1

Lola- The Kinks

----------


## Cuchculan

Mickey - Toni Basil

----------


## 1

Dorothy- Alkaline Trio

----------


## Cuchculan

Aja - Steely Dan

----------


## 1

Rosanna- Toto

----------


## Cuchculan

Kelsey - Metro Station

----------


## 1

Evangeline- Los Lobos

----------


## Cuchculan

Josephine - Chris Rea

----------


## 1

John Doe- B.o.B

----------


## Cuchculan

Angela - John Lennon

----------


## 1

Whole Lotta Rosie- AC/DC

----------


## Cuchculan

Hey Joe - Jimi Hendrix

----------


## 1

Geraldine- Glas Vegas

----------


## Cuchculan

See Emily play - Pink Floyd

----------


## 1

Doreen- Old 97's

----------


## Cuchculan

Arnold Lane - Pink Floyd

----------


## 1

Amy- Green Day

----------


## Cuchculan

Crackling Rose - Neil Diamond

----------


## 1

Barbie Gurl- Aqua

----------


## Cuchculan

Almaz - Randy Crawford

----------


## 1

Lorelei- Styx

----------


## Cuchculan

Claire - Gilbert O Sullivan

----------


## 1

Luanne- Foreigner

----------


## Cuchculan

Louise - Human League

----------


## Otherside

Hey Jude - The Beatles

----------


## Cuchculan

Mary Jane - Rick James

----------


## 1

Angie- The Rolling Stones

----------


## Cuchculan

Sara - Jefferson Spaceship

----------


## 1

Jenny- The Click Five

----------


## Cuchculan

Take a message to Mary - Everly Brothers

----------


## 1

Gloria - U2

----------


## Cuchculan

Gloria - The Doors

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Amanda - Boston

----------


## 1

A Letter to Elise - The Cure

----------


## Cuchculan

Carol - Chuck Berry

----------


## 1

Angie - The Rolling Stones

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Mary Jane's Last Dance - Tom Petty & The Heartbreakers

----------


## Cuchculan

Mary Jane - Republic of Loose

----------


## 1

Lady Jane- The Rolling Stones

----------


## Cuchculan

Baby Jane - Rod Stewart

----------


## sweetful

Dorothy Dandridge Eyes - Janelle Monae ft. Esperanza Spalding

----------


## Cuchculan

Gary Gilmore's Eyes - The Adverts

----------


## 1

Jeanny- Falco

----------


## Cuchculan

Jackie Wilson Says - Dexy's midnight runners

----------


## sweetful

Marilyn Monroe - Nicki Minaj

----------


## Cuchculan

Me and Bobby McGee - Janice Joplin

----------


## 1

Iris (Hold Me Close)- U2

----------


## sweetful

Sara Smile - Hall and Oates

----------


## 1

Caroline, No- The Beach Boys

----------


## Cuchculan

Jackie Wilson Says - Dexie's Midnight Runners

----------


## sweetful

Billie Jean - Michael Jackson

----------


## Cuchculan

Blue Jean Bopp - Gene Vincent

----------


## 1

Denis - Blondie

----------


## sweetful

Jolene - Dolly Parton

----------


## 1

Claudie- Status Quo

----------


## Cuchculan

Billy Don't be a hero - Paperlace

----------


## 1

Isadore- Incubus

----------


## Cuchculan

Donna - Richie Valens

----------


## 1

Bobby's Song- The Aliens

----------


## Cuchculan

Angie - The Stones

----------


## 1

Doreen- Old 97's

----------


## Cuchculan

Geno - Dexy's Midnight runners

----------


## 1

Hey Sandy- Polaris

----------


## Cuchculan

My Brother Jake - Free

----------


## 1

Pearl's Cafe - The Specials

----------


## Cuchculan

Angela - Jarvis Cocker

----------


## 1

Take a message to Mary - The Everly Brothers

----------


## Cuchculan

My friend Stan - Slade

----------


## 1

Lucy- Skillet

----------


## Cuchculan

Joanna - Kool and the Gang

----------


## 1

Denis - Blondie

----------


## Cuchculan

John, I'm only dancing - David Bowie

----------


## 1

Annie- Elastica

----------


## Cuchculan

Claire - Gilbert O Sullivan

----------


## 1

Amy- Green Day

----------


## Cuchculan

Cold Ethel - Alice Cooper

----------


## 1

Iris (Hold Me Close)- U2

----------


## Cuchculan

Cecilia - Madness

----------


## 1

Diana- One Direction

----------


## Cuchculan

Martha's harbour - All about Eve

----------


## 1

Maria- Blondie

----------


## Cuchculan

When Smokey Sings - ABC

----------


## 1

Kelsey - Metro Station

----------


## Cuchculan

Eloise - Say Anything

----------


## 1

Mary Long- Deep Purple

----------


## Cuchculan

Geno - Dexy's midnight runners

----------


## 1

Kelsey - Metro Station

----------


## Cuchculan

So long Marianne - Lenard Cohen

----------


## 1

Oh Josephine- The Black Crowes

----------


## Cuchculan

Arnold Lane - Pink Floyd

----------


## 1

Curly- The Move

----------


## Cuchculan

My name is Michael Caine - Madness

----------


## 1

Luanne- Foreigner

----------


## Cuchculan

Sheena was a punk Rocker - Ramones

----------


## 1

Joanne- Lady Gaga

----------


## Cuchculan

Dear John - Status Quo

----------


## 1

Dorothy- Alkaline Trio

----------


## Cuchculan

Jimmy, Jimmy - Undertones

----------


## 1

Lana- The Climb

----------


## Cuchculan

Mary's Prayer - Danny Wilson

----------


## 1

Fernando- ABBA

----------


## Cuchculan

Sara - Jefferson Starship

----------


## 1

Dr. John-Mika

----------


## Cuchculan

Electric Barberella - Duran Duran

----------


## 1

Laura- Bat For Lashes

----------


## Cuchculan

Alison - Elvis Costello

----------


## 1

Judith- A Perfect Circle

----------


## Cuchculan

Message to you Rudy - The Specials

----------


## 1

Mary- The Subways

----------


## Cuchculan

John Jones - Madness

----------


## 1

Daisy Jane- America

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Beth - Kiss

----------


## 1

Denis - Blondie

----------


## Cuchculan

Jenny Kelly - Fight Like Apes

----------


## 1

Adeline- Alt-J

----------


## Cuchculan

I ain't gonna work on Maggie's farm no more - Bob Dylan

----------


## 1

Delilah- Queen

----------


## Cuchculan

Dianne - Fleetwood Mac

----------


## 1

Sarah- Thin Lizzy

----------


## Cuchculan

Rosaly - Thin Lizzy

----------


## 1

Joan Of Arc- OMD

----------


## Cuchculan

Betty Davis Eyes - Kim Carns

----------


## 1

Doris- Suicide Silence

----------


## Cuchculan

Candy Shop - 50 Cent

----------


## 1

Matilda- Alt- J

----------


## Cuchculan

Angel - Jack Johnson

----------


## 1

Joe- Inspiral Carpets

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Janie's Got a Gun - Aerosmith

----------


## 1

Goodnight Irene- Leadbelly

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Layla - Eric Clapton

----------


## 1

Agatha Chang- Eels

----------


## Cuchculan

Gracie - Ben Folds

----------


## 1

Amanda- Boston

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Iris - The Goo Goo Dolls

----------


## 1

Beth- Kiss

----------


## Cuchculan

Annie's song - John Denver

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Samantha - Hole

----------


## Cuchculan

Good Night Elizabeth - Counting Crows

----------


## 1

Magnolia- Hoobastank

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Stacy's Mom - Fountains of Wayne

----------


## Cuchculan

Cindy - Small Faces

----------


## InvisibleGuy

The Wind Cries Mary - Jimi Hendrix

----------


## Cuchculan

Gordon is a Moron - Jilter John

----------


## 1

Doris- Suicide Silence

----------


## Cuchculan

Layla - Eric Clapton

----------


## 1

Genevieve- Sugarland

----------


## Cuchculan

Christine - Siouxsie and the Banshees

----------


## 1

Kim- Eminem

----------


## Cuchculan

My Fiend Stan - Slade

----------


## 1

Jamie- Weezer

----------


## Cuchculan

Perry Mason - Ozzy Osbourne

----------


## 1

Angie- The Rolling Stones

----------


## InvisibleGuy

My Michelle - Guns N Roses

----------


## 1

Meet Virginia- Train

----------


## Cuchculan

My Sharona - The Knack

----------


## 1

Chelsea Dagger- The Fratellis

----------


## Cuchculan

Josephine - Chris Rea

----------


## 1

Diana- One Direction

----------


## Cuchculan

My Brother Jake - Free

----------


## 1

Matilda- Alt-J

----------


## Cuchculan

Kelsey - Metro Station

----------


## 1

Free Mumia- KRS-One

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Rosana - Toto

----------


## Cuchculan

What's the frequency Kennith - REM

----------


## 1

Dear John - Status Quo

----------


## Cuchculan

Julia - The Beatles

----------


## 1

Evangeline- Los Lobos

----------


## Cuchculan

Geraldine- Glas Vegas

----------


## 1

Hey Jude- The Beatles

----------


## Cuchculan

Darling Nikki-Prince

----------


## 1

Natalie- Bruno Mars

----------


## Cuchculan

My Sharona - The Knack

----------


## 1

Lulu- Rancid

----------


## Cuchculan

Claire - Gilbert O Sullivan

----------


## 1

Britney- Bebo Norman

----------


## Cuchculan

Julia - The Beatles

----------


## 1

Annie- Elastica

----------


## Cuchculan

Luanne- Foreigner

----------


## 1

Luca- Brand New

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Eleanor Rigby - The Beatles

----------


## 1

Daisy Jane- America

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Amanda - Boston

----------


## 1

Crack The Skye- Mastodon

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Beth - Kiss

----------


## 1

Sissy's Song- Alan Jackson

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Charlotte Sometimes - The Cure

----------


## Cuchculan

Mary Jane's Last Dance - Tom Petty & The Heartbreakers

----------


## 1

Darlene- Led Zeppelin

----------


## Cuchculan

Geraldine- Glas Vegas

----------


## 1

Judith- A Perfect Circle

----------


## Cuchculan

Julia - The Beatles

----------


## 1

Gracie- Ben Folds

----------


## Cuchculan

Mary Jane - Republic of Loose

----------


## 1

Justin- Korn

----------


## Cuchculan

Alison - Elvis Costello

----------


## 1

Alice- Moby

----------


## Cuchculan

Angela - Jarvis Cocker

----------


## 1

Maureen- Sade

----------


## Cuchculan

Gary Gilmore's Eyes - The Adverts

----------


## 1

Dear Abby- John Prine

----------


## sweetful

Girls Love Beyonce - Drake ft. James Fauntleroy

----------


## 1

Kristi- SoundGarden

----------


## Cuchculan

Kayleigh - Marillion

----------


## 1

Kristen Supine- Swans

----------


## Cuchculan

My Name is Michael Caine - Madness

----------


## 1

Hey Judas- Black Star Riders

----------


## Cuchculan

Roll over Beethoven - ELO

----------


## 1

Delilah- Queen

----------


## Cuchculan

When Smokey Sings - ABC

----------


## 1

Dirty Harry- Gorillaz

----------


## Cuchculan

Cindy - Small Faces

----------


## 1

Eliza- Anna Calvi

----------


## Cuchculan

Baby Jane - Rod Stewart

----------


## 1

Johnathan- Fiona Apple

----------


## Cuchculan

The Killing of Georgie - Rod Stewart

----------


## 1

Gigi- Lerner & Loewe

----------


## Cuchculan

Joanna - Kool and the Gang

----------


## 1

Claudine- The Rolling Stones

----------


## Cuchculan

Angela - Jarvis Cocker

----------


## 1

Gracie- Ben Folds

----------


## Cuchculan

Grace - Jim McCann

----------


## 1

Roxanne- The Police

----------


## Cuchculan

Susanne - Leonard Cohen

----------


## 1

Terry- Twinkle

----------


## Cuchculan

Joanne - Mike Nesmith

----------


## 1

Blue-Beyonce

----------


## Cuchculan

Louise - Human League

----------


## 1

Hey Ashley- DEC3

----------


## sweetful

Proud Mary - Creedence Clearwater Revival

----------


## Cuchculan

Jeanny- Falco

----------


## 1

Idle Delilah- Azealia Banks

----------


## Cuchculan

Blue Jean Bopp - Gene Vincent

----------


## 1

Gardenia- Iggy Pop

----------


## Cuchculan

Eloise - Say Anything

----------


## 1

Ave Mary A- Pink

----------


## Cuchculan

Lucy- Skillet

----------


## 1

Little Jeannie- Elton John

----------


## Cuchculan

Fernando - Abba

----------


## 1

Helena- Misfits

----------


## Cuchculan

Dianne - Fleetwood Mac

----------


## 1

Annabelle- Fraternity

----------


## Cuchculan

Jeremy - Pearl Jam

----------


## 1

Poor Pauline- Arthur Fields

----------


## Cuchculan

Scarlet - U2

----------


## 1

Haushinka- Green Day

----------


## Cuchculan

Gloria - U2

----------


## 1

Coco-Foy Vance

----------


## Cuchculan

Lola - Madness

----------


## 1

Adelaide- Anberlin

----------


## Cuchculan

Cindy - Small Faces

----------


## 1

Alison Hell- Annihilation

----------


## Cuchculan

Joelene -Dolly Parton

----------


## 1

Bambi- Prince

----------


## Cuchculan

Gino - Dexy's Midnight Runners

----------


## 1

Caroline- Amine

----------


## Cuchculan

Dear John - Status Quo

----------


## 1

Jenny Was A Friend Of Mine- The Killers

----------


## Cuchculan

Rhinana - Fleetwood Mac

----------


## 1

Hey Alli-Runner Runner

----------


## Cuchculan

Michelle - Beatles

----------


## 1

Jaime-Weezer

----------


## Cuchculan

Jenny Kelly - Fight Like Apes

----------


## 1

Dorothy- Alkaline Trio

----------


## Cuchculan

Lucy- Skillet

----------


## Otherside

The Jean Genie - David Bowie

----------


## Cuchculan

Bobby's Song- The Aliens

----------


## 1

Adeline- Alt-J

----------


## Cuchculan

Daisy Jane- America

----------


## 1

Claire's Kitchen- Soho

----------


## Cuchculan

Candy Shop - 50 Cent

----------


## 1

Carol- Al Stewart

----------


## Cuchculan

Moves Like Jagger - Maroon 5

----------


## 1

Dear Jessie- Madonna

----------


## Cuchculan

My Friend Stan - Slade

----------


## 1

Athena-The Who

----------


## Cuchculan

Sara - Fleetwood Mac

----------


## 1

Black Betty-Ram Jam

----------


## Cuchculan

Dear John - Status Quo

----------


## JamieWAgain

Emily-Beth Nielsen Chapman

----------


## Cuchculan

Hey Joe - Hendrix

----------


## 1

Darling Nikki-Prince

----------


## Cuchculan

Joanna - Kool and the Gang

----------


## 1

Billie Jean-Michael Jackson

----------


## Cuchculan

John, I'm only dancing - Bowie

----------


## 1

Adeline- Alt-J

----------


## Cuchculan

Gigi- Lerner & Loewe

----------


## Otherside

Rock me amadeus - Falco

----------


## Cuchculan

Caroline- Amine

----------


## 1

Amy- Pure Prairie

----------


## Cuchculan

Maria - Blondie

----------

